# Pitbull's in dubai



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, 

I have two american pitbull terriers here in the states, I would be interested in hearing anyones knowledge of having them transferred to dubai. 

I have read the other posts on how/who to contact. However I have recieved one "pitbulls" are not allowed and banned in most countries, which seems an answer out of negativity against the breed, vs anything else.

Still waiting on some other answers, I have heard of people having pitbulls there, I have seen pitbull and pitbull puppies advertised.. is this just a result of dogs already being there or am I missing something?. 

to clarify things I will be renting a villa with a large yard, most likely in an american expat centric neighborhood.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

To be honest, there might be pit bulls in the UAE but I haven't seen any in public since coming here in 2003.

We used to have 2 border colllies so have been around people with dogs, but YMMV.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I had that automatic "fear" that people have about pitbull dogs until I met my friend's pitbull. They are the sweetest animals!!! It's all in the training, like any other animal (or for that matter - people!!)) My friend's dog thinks she is lap dog. She has never nipped anyone and is not a barker. She is lover!!! She is required to have her on a leash and to wear a muzzle if walking her in public.

People have a certain perception of pit bulls because of all the bad publicity they have gotten. Unfortunately in Dubai pitbull fights are common in the desert. There are also breeding farms for the very purpose of fighting. Many small dogs have gone missing from villlas as they are used for "training".

As for bringing one in, I'm not sure. I think the company you would use to ship your pets would be knowledgeable.

Good luck to you.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There was talk a few years back about banning them but I don;t think anything came of it. Contact these guys for advice

DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

wandabug said:


> There was talk a few years back about banning them but I don;t think anything came of it. Contact these guys for advice
> 
> DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation


They are the ones saying they are banned in most counties in the world.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*answer from professional*

Hi I have spoken to the animal relocator that I used in Dubai, he has told me that Pitbull's are NOT ALLOWED here in the UAE and most relocators will go nowhere near this job, however he told me that in the past other spicies on the banned breeds list have been permitted through suficient evidence that the animal is not dangerous and is a family pet. (he said its complicated) he would be more than happy to help you out and see what he can do you can email him on [email protected] or give him a call on 056 7888 798 his name is steve and he works for "Jet My Pet" in Dubai


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

vastmassive said:


> Hi I have spoken to the animal relocator that I used in Dubai, he has told me that Pitbull's are NOT ALLOWED here in the UAE and most relocators will go nowhere near this job, however he told me that in the past other spicies on the banned breeds list have been permitted through suficient evidence that the animal is not dangerous and is a family pet. (he said its complicated) he would be more than happy to help you out and see what he can do you can email him on [email protected] or give him a call on 056 7888 798 his name is steve and he works for "Jet My Pet" in Dubai


Thanks for the info! i will look into it.


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello, just read this thread and was wondering if exceptions are possible to this rule? Have an old American 
Staffie and would like to bring him with me. Would appreciate any infos!

Thanks.


----------



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

if they are not allowed they should not be brought in.

In London there have been several attacks of pitbulls on children, and a friend of mine had his little girl of 5 disfigured by one.

If I see any in my compound I will make sure the authorities are informed that such dogs are there. 

The law is the law.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As much as I hate to agree with the dumb statements below, I do agree that you shouldnt bring them. Would love to know how many of these dogs you would call the police about??

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull 

Most people cant even tell what a pitbull is... as half the badass mean 'pitbulls' that people say are pits, are actually muts bred together that have the right look and the parents fought well. They are not even a fricken 'pitbull'..... Find those people and fine the hell out of them! Don't take more rights away from dog owners who are doing the right thing and getting well breed dogs from breeders who care about temperament! Those kind of statements are a direct attack on dog ownership that is happening world wide. The dog that is most reported as the culprit of wounds that are tended to in emergency rooms... (at least in usa) Cocker Spaniels. Why no witch hunt on them????? If people dont stand up and say something, it will soon be YOUR dog breed! If people got dogs from good breeders who only breed dogs with good temperments, the problem could be stopped. Education, education, education.


----------



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

I will not enter into an argument about demonizing pitbulls or other breeds.

I would suggest people do their own research, objectively, without spending too much time on pro or con pitbull websites. Just get the statistics.

The statistics should analyse dangerosity of a breed based on acuteness of attacks per breed divided by the population breed. Of course Cocker Spaniels will come on top of wounds tended for in emergency rooms as Cocker Spaniels rank among the breed the most owned when it comes to dog ownership.

Also check the stats of the number of deaths per breed as well divided by that specific breed population.

Let's be objective and detached from any bias. Let's stick to the facts. Then it's up to you to decide whether one death, ten deaths or 100 deaths are acceptable.

Make up your mind yourself, do not get influenced.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Folk need to remember that this is a country where people drive around with tigers and leopards on the back seat of their car and where nothing at all is done about the dog fighting that does occur here.

For these reasons alone, I'm glad it's a restricted breed.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

vercingeto said:


> if they are not allowed they should not be brought in.
> 
> In London there have been several attacks of pitbulls on children, and a friend of mine had his little girl of 5 disfigured by one.
> 
> ...


Vercingeto,

Do you even know what a pitbull looks like? I don't think so. You are just a prime example of the ignorance in today's world of dogs. If you see one in your compound (which you most probably will point out a mutt because you don't know what a pitbull is) the authorities will not do anything about it because the dog has entered the country legally! YES, MANY enter the country legally. And even if they didn't enter legally, NO ONE CARES, except you of course and bunch of other people. The UAE is infested with pitbulls and all sorts of pitbull mixes!

Tommy, if you need advice on how to get your FAMILY PET into the UAE, PM me and I will tell you how to do it, legally! Many people I've talked to have imported this dog legally into the UAE, with the knowledge of the authorities! At the end of the day, it has 78 chromosomes just like a Chihuahua!

Just for the record, there is an actual GOVERNMENTAL PROCESS to exceptionally import a pitbull into the UAE!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

"In the United States, in the '70s, they did the same thing to the Doberman. In the '80s they did it to the German shepherd, in the '90s they did it to the Rottweiler, and now they're doing it to the pit bull. So whatever dog is in fashion, people are going to blame them for things." - Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> "In the United States, in the '70s, they did the same thing to the Doberman. In the '80s they did it to the German shepherd, in the '90s they did it to the Rottweiler, and now they're doing it to the pit bull. So whatever dog is in fashion, people are going to blame them for things." - Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer.


Absolutely, those are Cesar's words of wisdom! Thank you vercingeto for jumping on the bandwagon :clap2:. When the time comes to blame another breed, I'll be sure to PM you!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw the comment that you made about eating dogs (and deleted it, or someone deleted it).

Those who make such comments have a developed mental capacity equivalent to a 1 year old, if not less!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

noisyboy said:


> I saw the comment that you made about eating dogs (and deleted it, or someone deleted it).
> 
> Those who make such comments have a developed mental capacity equivalent to a 1 year old, if not less!


I don't know what exactly what was said about eating dogs, but in certain cultures/countries it is acceptable. What is the problem with that? Doesn't make them dumb or lack mental capacity. A dog to us westerners is a pet and viewed that way, but to many Indians who hold the cow to be a sacred animal may think the same of your mental capacity.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> I don't know what exactly what was said about eating dogs, but in certain cultures/countries it is acceptable. What is the problem with that? Doesn't make them dumb or lack mental capacity. A dog to us westerners is a pet and viewed that way, but to many Indians who hold the cow to be a sacred animal may think the same of your mental capacity.


Did I say anywhere that I don't accept (or accept) eating dogs? I was talking about her/her comment, which was extremely childish! Please don't jump the gun!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> I don't know what exactly what was said about eating dogs, but in certain cultures/countries it is acceptable. What is the problem with that? Doesn't make them dumb or lack mental capacity. A dog to us westerners is a pet and viewed that way, but to many Indians who hold the cow to be a sacred animal may think the same of your mental capacity.


 
Being culturally aware is one thing, but saying things specifically to get a rise out of others, is a whole different ball game.


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

vercingeto said:


> In London there have been several attacks of pitbulls on children, and a friend of mine had his little girl of 5 disfigured by one.


I wonder if you could perhaps be thinking of Staffordshire Bull Terriers, rather than pitbulls? Pitbulls have been banned from the UK since the Dangerous Dogs Act of 1991. In the rare cases where true pitbulls are allowed in the UK, they have to be muzzled in public. 
Staffs look similar but a lot smaller.


----------



## shivasknn (Sep 26, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Vercingeto,
> 
> Do you even know what a pitbull looks like? I don't think so. You are just a prime example of the ignorance in today's world of dogs. If you see one in your compound (which you most probably will point out a mutt because you don't know what a pitbull is) the authorities will not do anything about it because the dog has entered the country legally! YES, MANY enter the country legally. And even if they didn't enter legally, NO ONE CARES, except you of course and bunch of other people. The UAE is infested with pitbulls and all sorts of pitbull mixes!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Wow! This is great news - such a relief. How can i get in touch with you for advice? I don't know how to PM you!

N.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

shivasknn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow! This is great news - such a relief. How can i get in touch with you for advice? I don't know how to PM you!
> 
> N.


Please enable your PM through your control panel and we'll get to talking.


----------



## shivasknn (Sep 26, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Please enable your PM through your control panel and we'll get to talking.


Don't have permission to enable my PM! Posted 5 comments, but not able to do it yet. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## shivasknn (Sep 26, 2009)

Need a friendly Vet in Sydney/Australia who understands the pitbull situation in Dubai. Anyone knows one? I would really appreciate it - Please PM


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> Vercingeto,
> 
> Do you even know what a pitbull looks like? I don't think so. You are just a prime example of the ignorance in today's world of dogs. If you see one in your compound (which you most probably will point out a mutt because you don't know what a pitbull is) the authorities will not do anything about it because the dog has entered the country legally! YES, MANY enter the country legally. And even if they didn't enter legally, NO ONE CARES, except you of course and bunch of other people. The UAE is infested with pitbulls and all sorts of pitbull mixes!
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. thanks


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

shivasknn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow! This is great news - such a relief. How can i get in touch with you for advice? I don't know how to PM you!
> 
> N.


 sfdgrgrwe


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

shivasknn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow! This is great news - such a relief. How can i get in touch with you for advice? I don't know how to PM you!
> 
> N.


ddddddfg


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

xcv


----------



## Tommy31 (Mar 24, 2012)

zxc


----------

